
Why Hackers Should Organize Unions - unionbase
http://thecruu.com/2016/12/why-developers-should-organize-themselves/
======
jstewartmobile
As educated and credentialed persons, there are better ways to gain leverage
and preserve value.

Most other professions do this through state licensing with
educational/practice/insurance/signage/etc. requirements.

I mean, think about it: It's easy enough to get around the unions with scabs,
but you can't just take some guy with a degree in civil off the boat and give
him a job. He has to have his five years in and his PE before he can start
signing plans.

------
DrScump
Lots of commentary on this recent "Ask HN":

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12771374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12771374)

